# My new +12" Vinny Rhom!



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I just got this great looking specimen today... it was collected in "Río Guárico" (Guárico River), Venezuela... he is +12" long... enjoy...









View attachment 117168


View attachment 117169


View attachment 117170


Sorry i don't have better pics... i need a new camera...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ha first time i have ever seen pics form you

very nice


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

whoa...

look'et that beast!!!
i love his heavily defined shape...

very nice pick up... must be nice living by the source... haha

all the best with him
cheers


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I just got this great looking specimen today... it was collected in "Río Guárico" (Guárico River), Venezuela... he is +12" long... enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Ya








Nice rhom bud


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Now THAT is what you can call a Vinny Rhom! Not only does he fit the 'description' but you know his collection point, excellent.

How is he settling in? Eating yet? I'm picking up a baby Rhom tomorrow if all goes well and I can't wait!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice rhom.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice, it looks its size unlike many on here.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I bet he is a brute!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Now THAT is what you can call a Vinny Rhom! Not only does he fit the 'description' but you know his collection point, excellent.
> 
> *How is he settling in? Eating yet? I'm picking up a baby Rhom tomorrow if all goes well and I can't wait!*


He is a very confident specimen. Even considering i got him just 3 hours ago he is not afraid of me when approaching to the tank. Not eating yet but i know it will happen sooner than later...







!


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm jealous! Score one for mr. Hannibal


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

thats a unique lookin rhom. never seen one wid that shape of body and head. how much do those run there? (if u dont mind)


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I paid US$ 20 for that Rhom... a good price even considering i live in Venezuela







!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice Venezuelan specimen Hannibal! It looks like he will have a lot of dither fish to keep him busy for quite a while.









So does this mean you will not be catching a rhom to keep on your previously planned fishing expedition?
~Taylor~


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Dude,
If I were you, I'll be fishing to catch my own. Maybe a two footer even.
Nice fish regardless.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Very nice Venezuelan specimen Hannibal! It looks like he will have a lot of dither fish to keep him busy for quite a while.:laugh:
> 
> So does this mean you will not be catching a rhom to keep on your previously planned fishing expedition?
> ~Taylor~


Personally i'm against feeders because of the risk of contagious diseases... the fish you see on those pics are not feeders but the original inhabitants of that tank. It was a great looking tropical freshwater fish tank that i've been running for a year or so








But today i was visiting a LFS and i saw this great looking Rhom and it took me less than 2 minutes to get it. Ps are pretty rare in LFS here in Caracas. Isn't it ironic?








Since i was not planning to get a new P i had no other tank to put the new guy but the "tropical" tank








I have a 80g tank where i can put those fish but it's empty and i have no other filter








I will try to get a filter ASAP and save some of those fish. Hope it works...

... and i'm still planning a fishing trip for late october (or november). I'd love to catch a +14" Vinny but they are very hard to find. If i catch a monster those tropical fish will finally face their destiny since that 80g is the only empty tank i have...


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Welcome to the big Vinny club!!
Your in exclusive company.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

jdk79 said:


> Welcome to the big Vinny club!!
> Your in exclusive company.


Thanks man







... who are the other members?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I paid US$ 20 for that Rhom... a good price even considering i live in Venezuela :nod: !


$20







Must be nice to live there. What would the most expensive pirahna be down there? And how much would it cost?


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

one of the nicest vinny ever i seen... very nice..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Trigga said:


> I paid US$ 20 for that Rhom... a good price even considering i live in Venezuela :nod: !


$20







Must be nice to live there. What would the most expensive pirahna be down there? And how much would it cost?
[/quote]

This Rhom is the most expensive piranha i've ever had







... i paid $10-15 for each of my other Serras (Elongatus, Manueli, Irritans, Medinai and 8" Vinny), $6 for my P. denticulata and $10 for my Caribas... i think a +14" Manny or Rhom would cost $30 or more...









But life is not perfect bro since tanks and equipments (filters, heaters, powerheads...) are pretty expensive here... other than that we can't import Ps from other countries like Peru or Brazil (because it's illegal) so i can't get some great looking species like Piraya, Geryi or Brandtii...


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Thats a very nice fish. Love the head on that monster. Congrats on the fish!


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

congrats! Nice looking fish


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

You are fairly confident you could get a 14" Manny???? Thats the coolest thing Ive ever heard...for $30?? Amazing. Wanna send me some fish??

Tom


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i just realized somtn...

I HATE YOU

on teh other hand, that is a beautiful fish, unique shape...

good luck with him!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful looking vinny Mr. Hannibal


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

what a Awesome looking Rhom!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> You are fairly confident you could get a 14" Manny???? Thats the coolest thing Ive ever heard...for $30?? Amazing. Wanna send me some fish??
> 
> Tom


Don't get me wrong. 14" Mannys are very hard to find even if you live in Venezuela. I just said i think it would cost $30 since Ps are cheap here (when you finally find some). Don't really know...







!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i think im gonna move to venezuala... seeing is how thats what like a $6-800 dollar fish in the states- thing has a weeeeeeird face on it! very nice!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Very nice Mr. Hannibal!

The body shape and jaw on your fish are very prominent. Excellent pic up!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Nicest rhom i've seen to date. I can be wrong but aren't Manny's only found in Brazil and exported out of Manaus.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I paid US$ 20 for that Rhom... a good price even considering i live in Venezuela :nod: !


$20







Must be nice to live there. What would the most expensive pirahna be down there? And how much would it cost?
[/quote]

This Rhom is the most expensive piranha i've ever had







... i paid $10-15 for each of my other Serras (Elongatus, Manueli, Irritans, Medinai and 8" Vinny), $6 for my P. denticulata and $10 for my Caribas... i think a +14" Manny or Rhom would cost $30 or more...









But life is not perfect bro since tanks and equipments (filters, heaters, powerheads...) are pretty expensive here... other than that we can't import Ps from other countries like Peru or Brazil (because it's illegal) so i can't get some great looking species like Piraya, Geryi or Brandtii...








[/quote]
holy sh*t

id come down there buy some p's pay the whatever it is u need to bring them back up and id be in heaven

so how much do u thin u could get a hastatus for? 50 dollars


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> i just realized somtn...
> 
> I HATE YOU
> 
> ...










... thanks


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

whoops my bad

touche

/feels badly pwned my mr. hanibal


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Very awesome looking Vinny man. Damn jealous of your living area and your nice deals on piranhas.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Updated pics







...

View attachment 117232


View attachment 117233


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

more.....?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Poor Pacu Dinner


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

JustJoshinYa said:


> Poor Pacu Dinner :rasp:


Yeap. Their names "Deadmeat" and "Sooner than later"







J/K ... seriously i'm going to remove the tropical fish (includind Pacus) from the Rhom tank since it was not intended them to become feeders...







!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the longer you wait, the more than likely theyre bait..... i dont care really, id leave them in actually- just came up with that ryhme


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

haha...
yeah, looks like he's deffinitally eyein to 'evict' his tankmates...

but really, would you want a rhom that didnt... hahahah

cheers man, great new pics...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> *the longer you wait, the more than likely theyre bait*..... i dont care really, id leave them in actually- just came up with that ryhme


I know i know







... but i will def. remove the Pacus and some other (expensive) fish... maybe i'll keep some neons on that tank...







!


----------



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

Post as many pics of him as you can. Thats a great looking rhom.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

85RBPBRO said:


> Post as many pics of him as you can. Thats a great looking rhom.


Thanks man... tomorrow i will post some more pics...







!


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice Man


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice Vinny


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

ONe of the best rhoms Ive seen, very nice get a video up.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

New pics







...

View attachment 117863


View attachment 117864


View attachment 117866


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks very mean and territorial


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

The best part of geting a big Serra is they are not shy in most cases (not all)... this guy is very very confident







!


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> The best part of geting a big Serra is they are not shy in most cases (not all)... this guy is very very confident :nod: !


 He looks every bit of it nice looking rhom :nod:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

What's his name?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> What's his name?


... still thinking about it...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> What's his name?


... still thinking about it...








[/quote]

SugarBumps


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> What's his name?


... still thinking about it...








[/quote]
Name him a really masculine name...like Taylor. We all know there are more boys than girls named Taylor. *sarcasm*


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> What's his name?


... still thinking about it...:nod:
[/quote]

SugarBumps








[/quote]


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> What's his name?


... still thinking about it...:nod:
[/quote]

SugarBumps








[/quote]






















:laugh:
[/quote]
eyegor........hump?........................ what hump?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This is what I picture when I think of the Venezuelan rhombeus. This is only the second one I have seen with this shape, head and jaw structure....and it is very unique. The other rhoms being sold as Venezuelan rhoms dont have the same characteristics....imo. Not to say they were not collected there because I am sure there are a bunch of different looking of rhoms in the various rivers....but for me...this is the variant I want to see when I hear talk of the Venezuelan rhombeus.

Amazing fish


----------



## Radioactive fish (Aug 10, 2006)

amazing fish


----------

